# Too old for combat



## BeauRing3336 (Nov 18, 2017)

Evening guys, Mr. Beau here and my dilemma is this. I joined up late in the game I’m full HOOAH with a thirst for combat and didn’t choose it. Now I’m an NCO and I’ll be 33 before I can change to a combat job and get some action. I don’t feel like I’m too old  for whooping ass but I wanna ask the pros. Is it unwise to get a combat MOS in your 30s?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2017)

When you look at this thread in the morning after you've sobered up, I hope you feel as embarrassed as you should be.

I'll save you the dogpile you deserve.

*To add for clarification -*
It was not your question that caused me to lock this thread.  It was the blatant immaturity in how you asked it.
I (we) would expect far more from a 33 year old NCO. 

- Locked -


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 18, 2017)

I opened it young man. 33 is not old. I will leave it open till morning for the feedback you are looking for, but I would recommend not being an ass with what is posted after this. If you use Jarhead in vain again it will not end well. Some of those crayon eating idiots are my best friends.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well.  

So I suppose you’re never too old to want to better yourself or take on new challenges. 

I worry about your professionalism and maturity though. A 33 year old NCO that speaks like you do gives me pause. 

Why didn’t you get a Combat MOS initially? What MOS are you thinking about?


----------



## reed11b (Nov 18, 2017)

Well, I'm a 42 year old infantry E5. I was on jump status at 35 and in a sniper section till I was 39. I have air assault in May, and being heavily pushed to attend Ranger school.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 19, 2017)

Age is not the issue, provided you're in good physical shape.  The bigger issue is maturity and emotional intelligence.  That's something you have a deficit in, in my view.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2017)

We have a few members who did the SFQC in their 30's. I had a guy in my old unit who went to jump school at 46. I met a 39YO PFC in Afghanistan who had already taken two IED hits in 8 months and was still in the fight. 33 without a beat up body is pure gold.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 19, 2017)

Applied and selected for Army OCS in my late 30s after service on the enlisted side.

Branched Infantry, made it through subsequent cool guy stuff.

Agree with @AWP - if you're not popping Ibuprofen and Celebrex at this point, whoop that ass, old timer.


----------

